# Cars from the start



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you ever notice that baby boys know how cars work when they start playing with toy cars? Like they make car sounds and move the toy car on all 4 wheels. Its like its in are blood now. I know this post was random but me and my aunt where talking about this around last x-mas and I just was thinking about it today idk haha


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You have a good point there! It's amazing how we can instinctively put the car on its wheels, push it around, and make engine sounds even if we've never been around one.

I will try testing this with my daughter when she's older.


----------

